# "Speichern unter" verhindern?



## daDom (23. Oktober 2003)

Wie kann ich verhindern, das der Besucher meine Seite mit dem Befehl "Speichern unter" speichert?

Ich weiss, das es geht, aber wie?


----------



## Andreas Gaisbauer (23. Oktober 2003)

Hallo,

Ich fürchte da bringst du was durcheinander. Du kannst das Speichern deiner Seite nicht verhindern - alles was der Besucher im Browser anschauen kann, kann er auch Speichern - ohne Probleme. Späterstens wenn die Seite angezeigt wird befindet sie sich im Browsercache und somit auf der Platte des Users. 

bye


----------



## Madyria (27. Oktober 2003)

Du könntest höchstens einen Rechtsklick auf deiner Seite verhindern, mittels eines Javascriptes. Allerdings kann auch dieser von Leuten die sich da auskennen umgangen werden. Also ist das auch kein absoluter Schutz vor Grafik- oder Quelltextraub. :-(


----------



## Tim C. (27. Oktober 2003)

Ich weiss echt nicht, was alle immer für eine Angst haben, ihre Seite würde gerippt. Bilder muss man, wenn man keine Stockphotography Seite hat, sowieso nicht in Auflösungen über 640x480 anzeigen. Dazu noch eine winzige Copyright Einblendung in einer der Ecken und das Bild ist absolut unbrauchbar für jeden, der es ja "klauen" könnte.

Zum Thema Quelltextklau. Ich denke, wer solch brillianten Quellcode schreibst, dass er ernshaft Angst haben müssten, dass dieser geklaut wird, wäre nicht mehr auf dem Niveau, dass er hier posten würde um danach zu fragen. Passwörter (bei JS Passwortabfragen z.B.) gehören sowieso nicht so unsicher gemacht und ansonsten wüsste ich jetzt nichts, was lohnenswert wäre, geschützt zu werden.


----------



## Thomas Lindner (27. Oktober 2003)

Sorry, aber solche Anfragen kann ich jedesmal nur lachen!

Und wenn es nach mir ginge, würden solche Beitzräge gleich auf der Müllkippe landen. Was bitte ist an eurem Quelltext so wertwoll, das Ihr ihn schützen müsst?

Wobei - ja, ich lass mir jetzt den HTML Quelltext Copyright schützen und lasse ihn als geschütze Marke eintragen!


----------



## daDom (27. Oktober 2003)

Versucht einmal auf http://www.c-cramer.de die Seite zu speichern.

Geht nicht. (IE)

Aber ist ja wurst....

Sinn hat es Null (Copyright setzen...) und wenn jemand dran will, gehts sowieso  

Ok, .
(War nur ne Formfrage)


----------



## Sven Mintel (27. Oktober 2003)

In der Tat..ich hielt das immer für eine IE-Macke,man kann das aber...zumindest für den IE...erzwingen(Opera hats mir trotzdem brav gespeichert).

Ich habs mal kurz getestet....das Geheimnis...es handelt sich um ein FRameset....darin befindet sich ein Dummie-Frame(leer.php) . Diese leer.php sendet einen 300er-Header ....worauf hin sich der IE weigert,die Sache zu speichern ....interessant


----------



## daDom (27. Oktober 2003)

Was ist ein 300er Header?

Und wie hast du das herrausbekommen?


----------



## Andreas Gaisbauer (27. Oktober 2003)

Wenn du allerdings bei IE als Speicherformat  "Webarchive (einzelne Datei) *.mht" angibst, speicherts der IE auch ohne ein Problem...

bye


----------



## Andreas Gaisbauer (27. Oktober 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von daDom _
> *Was ist ein 300er Header?
> 
> Und wie hast du das herrausbekommen? *


Die 3xx Header sind HTTP Header welche alles regeln was irgendwie mit redirects zu tun hat (wenn ich mich nicht täusche) - das ganze ist im RFC 2616 Festgeschrieben - wenn du eine Übersicht über die HTTP Statuscodes brauchst -> http://www.w3.org/Protocols/rfc2616/rfc2616-sec10.html

bye


----------



## Sven Mintel (27. Oktober 2003)

Ein 300er sagt dem Browser,dass die entsprechende Datei nicht gefunden wurde,aber sich auf dem Server andere Dateien befinden,welche ähnlich heissen....und dann per Link zur Auswahl bereitgestellt werden.
Mit PHP kannst du beliebige header senden...bspw. kann eine Datei,welche vorhanden ist,einen 404-Header senden....und dem Browser mitteilen,dass sie nicht da ist.....obwohl sie da ist 

Rausbekommen hab ichs mit Opera...der hat mir die leer.php ja gespeichert...und da steht folgendes drinn:
	
	
	



```
<!DOCTYPE HTML PUBLIC "-//IETF//DTD HTML 2.0//EN">
<HTML><HEAD>
<TITLE>300 Multiple Choices</TITLE>

<meta http-equiv="Content-Type" content="text/html;charset=iso-8859-1">
</HEAD><BODY>
<H1>Multiple Choices</H1>
The document name you requested (<code>/leer.php</code>) could not be found on this server.
However, we found documents with names similar to the one you requested.<p>Available documents:
<ul>
<li><a href="http://www.c-cramer.de/leer.htm">/leer.htm</a> (common basename)
</ul>
Please consider informing the owner of the <a href="http://www.c-cramer.de/">referring page</a> about the broken link.
</BODY></HTML>

<!-- This document saved from http://www.c-cramer.de/leer.php -->
```


----------

